# Will I be given Clomid at the first appointment?



## KarenWiltshire (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all

I am 32 and my DH is 33, we have been ttc for just over a year, after many tests by my GP the diagnosis is that I don't ovulate and therefore have been referred to the fertility clinic in Salisbury.  So far the tests have thrown up I have low progesterone and I do not get a LH surge.  My DH also has a low count of normal sperm (6%), although count and mobility are good.

We have both given up caffeine, we don't smoke, are taking wellman/wellwoman supplements. My DH is now drinking less than 10 units a week of alcahol.

Do you think the consultant will give me Clomid straight away or will I have to have more tests first? Or are we just being impatient?


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

I think every clinic/doctor is different. However I was given an internal scan and prescribed clomid on the first appointment. I do ovulate but I have a very long cycle so the clomid is to help with that. Sounds like you would be a good candidate for clomid straight away too.

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KarenWiltshire (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Miss MP

Thanks for the reply.  My appointment is on the 21st, so only a week to wait untill I find out....


----------



## KarenWiltshire (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all

The Consultant has put me on 100 mcg Clomid for 6 month!!  We are so happy!

Just have to keep all our fingers crossed!


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

So pleased for you!!! You can join the Clomid board now! I'll be on there as soon as AF makes an appearance!

Out of interest how are they monitoring you? I have to keep urine samples and drop them off at the hospital once a week - but I think thats just because I have long cycles.

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KarenWiltshire (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

No monitoring - just take 100mg for days 2-6 of cycle.

bye


----------

